

History of Public-Key Cryptography - sillysaurus2
http://www.ics.uci.edu/~ics54/doc/security/pkhistory.html

======
ghshephard
A little over the top in parts...

"The science of secret codes is proving to be essential technology for
securing the Internet, and the techniques developed by Diffie and Hellman are
some of the most useful .... and parents use them to protect their children
against pedophiles and pornographers trolling the Internet."

------
diasp
Non-PGP users should try [https://encrypt.to/](https://encrypt.to/) to send
encrypted pgp messages.

------
616c
Insert NewEgg joke here.

